# Xbox one X - Result of project Scorpio is finally unveiled



## Randy_Marsh (Jun 12, 2017)

"It's a monster", proclaimed Xbox CEO Phil Spencer, and there's no denying that the new machine packs some serious muscle, running at 6 Teraflops with 12GB GDDR5 and boasting a custom 1172 MHZ GPU engine that kicks out so much heat it requires a vapour chamber liquid cooling system.

If that sounds like a whole heap of jargon and gobbledygook, in layman's terms, this is the equivalent of a high-end, $1000-plus PC crammed into a living-room friendly console.

Formerly known as Project Scorpio, The One X has been designed to deliver true 4K graphics and take advantage of the latest Ultra HD TVs.

While you'll need a high-end screen to truly appreciate its power, Spencer was keen to emphasise that there will be plenty of benefits for gamers using 1080p TVs. A process they're calling "supersampling" and isotropic filtering means that games will look better, run smoother and load faster regardless of resolution.

Released on November 7, global time differences mean that Kiwi gamers will be the first on the planet to get their hands on the new hardware. Microsoft confirmed that it will retail at US$499, and although it's yet to be officially confirmed, an Xbox source suggests we'll probably be looking at a $749 price tag in New Zealand. 

Source: stuff.co.nz

*resources.stuff.co.nz/content/dam/images/1/j/p/x/m/x/image.related.StuffLandscapeSixteenByNine.620x349.1jpuot.png/1497236808369.jpg 

Anybody interested?


----------



## ajayashish (Jun 15, 2017)

will wait for another year and buy at a price range of $399


----------



## Randy_Marsh (Jun 15, 2017)

^^ not interested in Playstation?


----------



## ajayashish (Jun 15, 2017)

^^ not really. Have been a avid windows user and have faith in MS to bring PC and console very close. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Desmond (Jun 15, 2017)

Destiny 2 confirmed to run on only at 30 fps on Xbox One X.
That means you get 4K, but at what cost?


----------



## chimera201 (Jun 15, 2017)

I bet this will cost less than PS4 Pro a year after launch in India


----------



## billubakra (Jun 15, 2017)

They should have let it named Scorpio.


----------



## ajayashish (Jun 15, 2017)

^^ that depends on the Brand they want to create. Our company code names everything which is exciting and classy... but once the product hits the market, the name is so boring that we don't want to hear it again


----------



## Randy_Marsh (Jun 19, 2017)

Desmond David said:


> Destiny 2 confirmed to run on only at 30 fps on Xbox One X.
> That means you get 4K, but at what cost?



Would be great if developers allow 60fps 1080p mode.


----------



## Randy_Marsh (Jun 19, 2017)

ajayashish said:


> ^^ not really. Have been a avid windows user and have faith in MS to bring PC and console very close.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



MS has bring their PC and console so close that I sold my xbox one and bought PS4. So its a good thing lol.
Get a windows system, and an PS4 and you are covered.


----------



## chimera201 (May 13, 2018)

Xbox One X same price as PS4 Pro
Microsoft Xbox One X 1 TB Price in India - Buy Microsoft Xbox One X 1 TB Black Online - Microsoft : Flipkart.com
Sony PS4 Pro 1 TB Price in India - Buy Sony PS4 Pro 1 TB Jet Black Online - Sony : Flipkart.com

Soon will be cheaper than PS4 Pro permanently.


----------



## billubakra (May 15, 2018)

chimera201 said:


> Xbox One X same price as PS4 Pro
> Microsoft Xbox One X 1 TB Price in India - Buy Microsoft Xbox One X 1 TB Black Online - Microsoft : Flipkart.com
> Sony PS4 Pro 1 TB Price in India - Buy Sony PS4 Pro 1 TB Jet Black Online - Sony : Flipkart.com
> 
> Soon will be cheaper than PS4 Pro permanently.



Isn't this the same model?
*www.flipkart.com/sony-playstation-...acker=pp_reco_productRecommendation/similar_2
Got this in a promotional mail. BTW which one is better Xbox or PS?


----------



## chimera201 (May 15, 2018)

billubakra said:


> Isn't this the same model?
> *www.flipkart.com/sony-playstation-4-ps4-pro-1-tb/p/itmequgdg6ny3u7w?pid=GMCEQUGDRMDGYFQQ&fm=productRecommendation/similar&iid=s:GMCF2H86NUMYSHRG:85d38b67-e305-d5bd-13d5-142350adff83.GMCEQUGDRMDGYFQQ.LSTGMCEQUGDRMDGYFQQVM1VT8&ppt=Product Page&ppn=Product Page&otracker=pp_reco_productRecommendation/similar_2
> Got this in a promotional mail. BTW which one is better Xbox or PS?



Yes same model but could be a grey market seller. Hardware wise Xbox One X is better than PS4 Pro but PS is better overall since it has games to play that's not available on PC.


----------



## Randy_Marsh (May 15, 2018)

billubakra said:


> Isn't this the same model?
> *www.flipkart.com/sony-playstation-4-ps4-pro-1-tb/p/itmequgdg6ny3u7w?pid=GMCEQUGDRMDGYFQQ&fm=productRecommendation/similar&iid=s:GMCF2H86NUMYSHRG:85d38b67-e305-d5bd-13d5-142350adff83.GMCEQUGDRMDGYFQQ.LSTGMCEQUGDRMDGYFQQVM1VT8&ppt=Product Page&ppn=Product Page&otracker=pp_reco_productRecommendation/similar_2
> Got this in a promotional mail. BTW which one is better Xbox or PS?



PS4 is anyday better. The exclusives on PS4 are way too good.


----------

